# Urgent help needed pts risk



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi guys am posting on behalf of someone else, two cats have been brought to my attention, their owner is moving away to France on Thursday through work & cannot take her cats, Tiggy, 15 and Cookie, 7 with her.
Both have been spayed/chipped and have genuinely been loved, one of the few rehomes who have actually been cared for.
Im not sure of all the details but it seems that another rescue have been trying to help the owner but now she is desperate.
The girls have always been together but don't get on with other cats.

Would anyone be able to help?

Thanks x


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry, they are currently in West Midlands


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sorry i cannot help but i am bumping this up for you in the hope that someone may see it this morning. good luck


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

What sort of help are you needing OP?


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

I was just hoping for anything really, whether it be temporary or permanent. Obviously with their ages it might take longer to rehome them but I was just hoping for anything that could just buy them more time

Thanks very much
Lauren x


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Try posting on this FB group - Old Cats (rehoming).

Good luck and please keep us updated.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I can look after them temp if needed, but would need space in 6 weeks when i have pregnant cats due into rescue.


----------

